# Inbetriebnahme Stepper-Controller 750-672 und SPS 750-880



## NewbiePete (18 März 2022)

Guten morgen Community,

seit drei Tagen tüftel ich schon daran, diesen Steppercontroller in Betrieb zu nehmen. Als Startprojekt habe ich das Stepper-03.lib example01 genommen. Ich dachte nun in meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn  das ich das zum starten und erweitern erstmal so nehmen kann. Also Visu Platzhalter eingetragen, modul Nummer angepasst und rauf auf die Steuerung. Leider funktioniert das nur mässig. Wenn ich z.B. das Homing über die mitgelieferte Visu starte (oder am Baustein selbst) startet der Antrieb zwar, aber so langsam, das es nicht praktikabel ist ( ca. fünf Min für eine 45° Drehung). Was kann da falsch sein ?? Die Geschwindigkeiten, die mir in der Visu angezeigt werden, scheinen korrekt zu sein.

Der Steppercontroller selbst ist nicht extra parametriert, soll heißen, aus der Packung in den Schaltschrank. Elektrischer Anschluß ist folgener maßen:

Motor an X2.1 bis X2.4
48V an X2.5 und X2.6
24V an X2.7 und X2.8
X1.5 Testweise 24V (Dauerhafte Freigabe)
X1.6 0V
X1.7 ist ein Referenzierungs Sensor (öffner) angeschlossen (LED zeigt 1 bei ungedrückt und 0 bei gedrückt)
X1.8 0V


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir einen Tip geben.

Grüße aus B

Pete


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 März 2022)

Werden denn irgendwo die Motordaten angegeben? Weil ohne die ist es ein Wunder, dass sich überhaupt etwas tut.


----------



## NewbiePete (18 März 2022)

Was für Motordaten meinst Du und wo kann ich die wie angeben ?? Ich habe in der Anleitung gelesen, das man wohl die ein / Ausgänge umparametrieren kann, aber mit Wago IO-Check konnte ich nichts finden


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 März 2022)

NewbiePete schrieb:


> Was für Motordaten meinst Du und wo kann ich die wie angeben ?? Ich habe in der Anleitung gelesen, das man wohl die ein / Ausgänge umparametrieren kann, aber mit Wago IO-Check konnte ich nichts finden


Ich habe mit der Wago Steuerung leider noch nie gearbeitet, habe aber die Software, nur kann ich gerade nicht nachsehen.
Na, jeder Motor hat doch andere Werte. Im Falle eines Schrittmotors, z.B. zulässige Spannung, Spulenwiderstand, maximaler Strom, reduzierter Strom, Anzahl der Schritte pro Umdrehung und die Werte musst Du doch erstmal einstellen.


----------



## NewbiePete (18 März 2022)

Also ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wo man die angeben kann. Auch in der Anleitung finde ich dazu nichts ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 März 2022)

NewbiePete schrieb:


> Also ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wo man die angeben kann. Auch in der Anleitung finde ich dazu nichts ...


Dafür habe ich gerade etwas in der Anleitung entdeckt, oder besser nicht entdeckt, nämlich Deinen Controller. Es könnte sein, dass Deine Bemühungen vergeblich sind, weil die Busklemme an dem Controller gar nicht betrieben werden kann.


----------



## NewbiePete (18 März 2022)

Also das möchte ich verneinen, da dieser Controller schon genau mit diesem Motor in einer unserer Anlagen läuft. Ich habe die Klemme auch nach dem Anlagenschaltplan verdrahtet. Leider gibts den Anlagenbauer nicht mehr das ich da fragen könnte, wie das mit den Parametern läuft. Deshalb meine Anfrage hier ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 März 2022)

NewbiePete schrieb:


> Also das möchte ich verneinen, da dieser Controller schon genau mit diesem Motor in einer unserer Anlagen läuft. Ich habe die Klemme auch nach dem Anlagenschaltplan verdrahtet. Leider gibts den Anlagenbauer nicht mehr das ich da fragen könnte, wie das mit den Parametern läuft. Deshalb meine Anfrage hier ...


OK, dann haben die den Controller aus Ihrer Liste geschmissen, weil in der Doku steht er nicht mehr drin, hoffentlich wurde die Unterstützung nicht durch irgendein Firmware-Update der Klemme entfernt.
Aber nichts desto trotz, ohne die Einstellung der Motordaten wirst Du nichts, aber da muss ein anderer helfen. Habe auch gerade gesehen, dass es wohl nicht um e!Cockpit geht.


----------



## NewbiePete (18 März 2022)

Danke Dir trotzdem. Nein, es geht um CodeSys V2.3.


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 März 2022)

In der Doku stehen ab Seite 283 Konfigurationsvariablen diese müsstest Du vermutlich entsprechend Deinem Motor setzen, allerdings kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen wie, sorry.


----------



## NewbiePete (18 März 2022)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das auch die die man in der Config Visu einstellen kann, die hatte ich schon entsprechend angepasst. 
Danke Dir für Deine Mühe.

Grüße

Pete


----------



## NewbiePete (18 März 2022)

Falls noch jemand Probleme hat und nicht weiß wie man den Controller parametriert ... das geht mit dem Tool "Wago IO-Check" dort die Steuerung auslesen, dann auf den entsprechenden Controller klicken und dann oben im Menü auf Einstellungen klicken (funktioniert nur, wenn kein Prg auf der PLC läuft). Das löst zwar mein Problem noch nicht, aber vielleicht hilft es jemand anders soweit erstmal.

Grüße

Pete


----------



## S-Core (23 März 2022)

Im Handbuch stehen alle Angaben die für eine IBN notwendig sind.
Die Einstellung für die Geschwindigkeiten/Rampen  werden über den Parameter Freq . Div erfolgen.
ACC regelt das Verhalten der Beschleunigung und Abbrems Vorgänge. Stromwerte und Vollschritte sind Motordaten und müssen eingestellt werden.


----------

